
How and Why We Designed Lucida (2014) - Tomte
http://bigelowandholmes.typepad.com/bigelow-holmes/2014/10/how-and-why-we-designed-lucida.html
======
tux1968
It's interesting to see just how finely tuned it was to practicality and
technological constraints rather than an artistic aesthetic. Those constraints
have relaxed enough that we are more free to explore beautiful typography now.

~~~
klasma
I've been using Lucida Console as coding font for the past 15 years, due to
its great readability at 9 pt (i.e. 12 pixels line height, though nowadays I
add two additional pixels of line spacing). Still haven't found a better
replacement.

~~~
signal11
I like Lucida Console, but I usually use Lucida Sans Typewriter[1] as my
editor font. It's a bit taller and skinnier than Lucida Console, and works
well with a line-height of about 1.2.

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/typography/font-
list/lucida...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/typography/font-list/lucida-
sans-typewriter)

------
JunaidBhai
One of the forever useable font family. Despite being quite so old and yet
modern till date. Alot of the designs created by us utilizes lucida as well as
fonts inspired by lucida. Over the decade, we've experienced wide acceptance
of lucida font family by our subscribers.

